# My first real post



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, i am 45 and have had IBS-D for many years. I have been lucky and not had bad symptons. Well atleast until 3 months ago. I believe I had a stomach flu, but after a few weeks of still not feeling good I went to the Dr. He gave me bentyl. Didn't work. I had D along w/ upper abd. pain, no energy,no appetite. I called gastro switched me to donotal, no help. I ended up in the ER, where they did cat scan, blood work and ultrasound. Only thing showed was slightly thickened ilenium. Finally get to see gastro, he ordered an upper Gi w/ small bowel, upper Gi neg. They overlooked small bowel so I have to return next week! Also stool samples neg.! I still feel like ####, I am going out of my mind and have made an appt w/ a phychiatrist. I have panic attacks and feel like my life is suffering. Everyday it seems I have someother pain now. The D is not as bad as I have had it in the past. upper left pain and also next to bellybutton. Abdominal pain still present also along w/ nausea. Somedays are better then others.I am only taking carafate and prilosec at this time. I have read alot of posts here and see I am not alone,But I do feel I am going crazy sometimes.I am always thinking they missed something and I am going to die. I just am not sure if IBS can cause all this and why this pain is lasting so long. I cant take it anylonger.My family is getting pretty sick of my not feeling good. Will anti depressants help me? Is some of my pain due to anxiety and depression. What is worng w/ me, I am normally a happy energetic person. Thanks


----------



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

They say anxiety and depression go hand in hand. I am only 21 and have been overly anxious with depression my whole life. I have had my share of anxiety attacks so I know how it feels. I have learned that the mind is VERY powerful. Because your brain is part of your central nervous system, it really influences how you feel and act. I have been on Lexapro for years now (20mg). I feel more clam, relaxed and sleep much better, I would totally recommend it for someone like you. Maybe just a little seratonin help from the meds is all you need to collect yourself. I have also talked with numerous psychologists and close friends, the worst thing you can do is keep things inside!! When theres a will, theres a way!


----------



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, they put me on celexa,my God for 2 days I wake up so sick!!! Should I stick w/ it???Has anyone had this problem?? Thanks


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh I feel your pain. I too have suffered from depression/anxiety off and on for years. Actually hadn't had an attack for years. But lately I have felt lousy. Actually for the past 2 years. My thing is, I try to put on happy face and get through life. THat's part of the problem, for a long time I have not been LIVING life, simply "making it through." My latest problem is pressure/pain around my anus and up to my vagina.Uncomfortable to sit. Had gyn appt. last week (before this flare up) and everything looked fine. Went to my PC dr. yesterday. SHe said while the anus is slightly protruding, nothing else looked abnormal. I DO have a rectocele (colon slips behind wall to vagina-muscles can't move stuff along). She said that may cause some pressure, but shouldn't be this uncomfortable. I am waiting to call my GI dr. Monday. I as slipping into a depression now. Cried yesterday and part of today.Feel really out of it. I am very naseaus, but some of that is from the anxiety. IT has a snow ball effect. I too feel like I always have SOMETHING wrong with me. I have chronic dry, painful eyes, IBS, headaches etc. I'm always feeling crappy. Alot of the time, I will accept a 75% good quality of life and be happy. I'm tired of settling. But then worrying that this is something awful, I wonder "Hey, could I just have a bug?" I always tend to swing to the extreme. I wasn't like that until the last few years. I don't know why either. I am taking Prozac 10 mg which my PC dr. put me on about 5 weeks ago. Felt it was helping, but now I don't know. I wonder if I should take a little more. I know 10 mg is a low dose. Any input welcome.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi there, Ask your doctor about Elavil. it is a type of anti-depressent that is also used for pain management and help with sleep. It should also help with the D. I am neither C nor D, but this pill caused me not to poop for 6 days and made me miserable. always thought it would be perfect for someone with D. Had no other side effects and I really felt great for a few days. Good luck to you. Mindy


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mindy: I love your tag line about feeling comfortable in your own body. HA. I say that to my hubby all the time. I am SO uncomfortable in my body. I unfortunately have C. So I wouldn't want anything that was going to constipate me more. My Pc dr. gave me miralax yesterday. I'm a little nervous about using it right now because I think I have some kind of bug. I was very naseaus and forcing myself to throw up yesterday. That's disipated some today. But I feel very gassy, weak, massive headache. I can't stand up for more than a few minutes without feeling like I am going to pass out. Part of it could be also that I have not eaten since friday. I'm going to try some tea/toast now. Thanks for input.


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

I would call the doctor about the side effects. Or possibly taking at a different time of day might alleviate the naseau.Elavil is a good tri-cyclic (older AD) and it is sedating. Might slow your stool down.I used mine for depression, but I quit taking it because it made me drowsy and gain weight.I hope you feel better soon.


----------

